# Graco Nova 390 Packing too tight



## Philippe_T (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello guys,

I got myself a used Graco Nova 390 airless spraying that I had too change a few things to get working.

The unit would not primed so I re-did the packing but since, it seems too tight on the way down.

The reason I say that, is because I saw smoke coming out of the motor and I stopped it. Now when I manually turn the motor there seems to be a lot of friction on the way down. And every time I power on the unit it seems to struggle so I stop it before I melt the winding in the motor.

Also Fluid is coming out of the prime tube.

I had the leather packing soaked in oil for a good 10 minutes prior to installing them.

First time re-packing a unit like this one so... 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Philippe_T (Jun 11, 2018)

So I took the unit apart and ran the motor without the pump and still had smoke coming out of the motor. Felt no major resistance by moving the fan manually.

Does the motor come apart from the gear housing?

And also, is it worth it to have it rewind?

Thanks


----------



## Philippe_T (Jun 11, 2018)

I was not able to resolve this and will need to use a sprayer soon when the snow starts to melt...

I checked around and a motor replacement is 415 USD. Should i consider replacing it at that cost or just buy a new substandard sprayer?

Thanks
Philippe T


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Just buy a new 390 or better. There will be spring sales on pumps pretty soon so why spend 415 dollars when you can add a few hundred more and get new with a warranty.


----------

